# Lightning & flex csst



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My first time seeing this, house was full of gas , been leaking 2 days. Scary. The csst was laying on top of the copper water supply. Ho heard a loud boom, knocked out a tv, cable box , fanand a few other things. 

You can see the hole in both.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Fyi, I removed the jacket it didn't blow up. Now I'm gonna do whole house repipe in bi.

I'm looking into megapress $$$


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Also pipe was bonded and grounded


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Mega press is awesome. I know some guys don't clean the pipe before they install the fitting but we do. 

I have read about homes near me that have been struck by lighting because of the bonding issue. 


For the new construction guys. Who's job is it to do the bonding.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> My first time seeing this, house was full of gas , been leaking 2 days. Scary. The csst was laying on top of the copper water supply. Ho heard a loud boom, knocked out a tv, cable box , fanand a few other things.
> 
> You can see the hole in both.


They were lucky!
The 1st time I saw csst was at a fire investigation at a house that had been struck by lightning and there was a gas fueled fire...

I've never had the confidence to install it...
Not that iron pipe will hold up any better to the power of a lightning bolt...

It you consider what happens to sand when lightning strikes the ground there is a bit of power there...:laughing:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Mega press is awesome. I know some guys don't clean the pipe before they install the fitting but we do.
> 
> I have read about homes near me that have been struck by lighting because of the bonding issue.
> 
> ...


Do you use the ridgid prep tool?

I'm prolly gonna get the 1/2" - 1" jaws. Not sure if I need the prep tool, I have plenty of sand cloth and a campfer/reemer tool.

The ridgid prep tool looks nice, the drill does all the work. More stuff to buy, special sand cloth refills. ..


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Do you use the ridgid prep tool? I'm prolly gonna get the 1/2" - 1" jaws. Not sure if I need the prep tool, I have plenty of sand cloth and a campfer/reemer tool. The ridgid prep tool looks nice, the drill does all the work. More stuff to buy, special sand cloth refills. ..


We do. That way we follow manufacturing recommend process. On big jobs we clean all the pipe first.


----------



## OldNelly (Jun 3, 2015)

plungerboy said:


> Mega press is awesome. I know some guys don't clean the pipe before they install the fitting but we do.
> 
> I have read about homes near me that have been struck by lighting because of the bonding issue.
> 
> ...



Electricians do all the bonding up here.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It's electricians work to bond, it's the gas fitters responsibility to make sure it happens.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> It's electricians work to bond, it's the gas fitters responsibility to make sure it happens.


Exactly.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the yellow Trac pipe obsolete now. I think you need to use the black coated counter strike now if you run flex.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't care what they call it or wrap it with. I won't touch that crap. Too dangerous.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I've used it for years in remodel situations where running BI would be impossible without destroying the house. I've never had nor heard of a problem in my area involving CSST.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't the yellow Trac pipe obsolete now. I think you need to use the black coated counter strike now if you run flex.


It's still legal to install with proper bonding, the issue is most manufactures are starting to not produce it anymore.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

We have yellow everywhere here, use it for one builder all the time. I think i'd rather use csst then mega press ftg. But i'd also rather cut and thread then csst. I'm just not sold on this mega press. Or even propress for that matter. The thing is that if you support propress fine, and if you flooded a house and cause a million in damage then you could probably live with that. If you had a mega press leak gone bad for whatever reason and caused death from explosion, I don't think I could live with that. I like the idea but just don't trust it


----------

